# JTable ReadOnly machen?



## Tom_20 (20. Jun 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe hier ein JTable, allerdings sollen die User nichts in dieser Tabelle ändern. Die Änderungen werden über Dialoge vorgenommen. Damit der User keinen Mist baut, möchte ich das JTable nun auf ReadOnly setzen. Doch wie geht das?
Ich habe bereits an table.setEnable(false) gedacht. Aber dann kann ich auch nichts mehr markieren im JTable. Das benötige ich weiterhin.

Vielen Dank für eure Anregungen


----------



## thE_29 (20. Jun 2006)

Guck dir mal die FAQ von Beni an über JTable!

Du musst beim TabModel sagen isCellEditable(int row, int col) return false;


----------

